# Emotional Distress of a 2.5 year old



## khailsmommy

About 6 months ago my boyfriend had his 2 kids 5 & 3 over for the night my son who was 1 month shy of being 2 were all jumping on a trampoline my son fell off and hit his head landing us in the hospital for 2 nights due to swelling and bruising. Before this happened my boyfriend and my son were like bff's now since then my boyfriend has become very secure around my son meaning they do alot of couch and tv time so he makes sure he doesnt get hurt again on his watch (all eyes were on him last time). since the accident my son has been very emotional toward my son. mostly when I or my family is around. Example: my son will be just fine with just my boyfriend but when i come home he gets emotional and acts scared or uncomfortable. OR when we have family over and they go to leave my son will get weird and emotional when they leave or if we are all at the dinner table and my boyfriend sits next to him. I am no sure how to try to fix this issue of why he is being like this now around my boyfriend. 

Has anyone else had this sort of issue happen or know some ways to try and help us get him back to the way he used to be?


----------

